# Moose Has An Adventure



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yesterday he had to go to Tractor Supply to pick up a bag of food for Moose and since dogs are welcome we took him. It was busier than usual and almost every customer and sales person had to pet and love on him...even an old crippled guy using a cane, and the cashier came around to love on him.... and he lapped up all that attention. Most asked what breed he was.

Some pictures we took yesterday.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tractor Supply is one of my Buddy TuffDogs favorite places to visit. 
Moose sure looks to be a happy boy


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tractor Supply and Lowes are my two favorite stores. Lowes is across the street from Walmart and when we go to Walmart Jerry tells me to put blinders on so I won't see Lowes. Good thing both my favorite stores are in the little town up the road and not where I could walk to either!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great adventure for you and Moose. I know he enjoyed all the love and attention he received today.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I have never heard of Tractor Supply, but it looks as if Moose is in heaven there! He is really a love dog! I wish I could cuddle him!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> I have never heard of Tractor Supply, but it looks as if Moose is in heaven there! He is really a love dog! I wish I could cuddle him!
> 
> Hugs,
> NewfieMom


They do have them in CT. They opened one in Old Saybrook earlier this year.

It looks like Moose had a blast. I'm glad he's getting all the loving he deserves and is settling in quickly.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ktkins7 said:


> They do have them in CT. They opened one in Old Saybrook earlier this year.


I live in Region 1. Old Saybrook is in Region 9. Can you see why I had no idea that there was a Tractor Supply store in Connecticut? 

NewfieMom


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We buy our wild bird seed and squirrel feed there. And I have bought several Christmas gifts there over the years. And wind chimes and other stuff for my yard, including some golden retriever stuff. Then of course all the different pet foods, bird houses & feeders, and all kinds of other stuff. As a matter of fact, I am going on line next week and ordering a fire place set that I will pick up at the store.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

3 goldens said:


> We buy our wild bird seed and squirrel feed there. And I have bought several Christmas gifts there over the years. And wind chimes and other stuff for my yard, including some golden retriever stuff. Then of course all the different pet foods, bird houses & feeders, and all kinds of other stuff. As a matter of fact, I am going on line next week and ordering a fire place set that I will pick up at the store.


It's sounds handy...like a hardware and pet supply store rolled into one! I would probably go crazy in a store like that. It's better if there isn't one close to me!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

He is just a big love fluff isn't he!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

NewfieMom said:


> I live in Region 1. Old Saybrook is in Region 9. Can you see why I had no idea that there was a Tractor Supply store in Connecticut?
> 
> NewfieMom


That's such a cool map! I grew up in Somers. Didn't realize it was that far north!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Wendy427 said:


> That's such a cool map! I grew up in Somers. Didn't realize it was that far north!


You were on the Massachusetts border, Wendy!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------

